# 1200 V 72 amp IGBTs for sale



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Quite cheap, but where do you go with 72 amps these days 
Lots of paralleling is required for some serious punch. 
if i read the sheet correctly, there is no free-wheeling diode incorporated. 

I guess it is a great igbt for a medium sized converter, a big converter can also be made with the overhead of distributing the signals and hv&current to all IGBT's .


//Steven


----------

